# Steg



## Yvyk1 (12. März 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor einen Steg bauen zu lassen (1,20 breit und 2,00 m lang). Ich halte nur bisher nicht viel von der Idee den Holzpfählen "Betonfüße" zu machen und diese in den Teich zu stellen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass über die Zeit dies die Folie (trotz Sand und Kies) zerstören könnte. Was glaubt glaubt ihr. Hat von Euch jemand einen Steg? Wie ist der konstruiert?
Viele Grüße
Yvonne


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*

Hallo

_isch abe gar keinen Steg _!   






aber schon ein paar   ...      "verbrochen"  

je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit habe ich ,für eine Stützkonstruktion; 
unter der Folie den Boden vorbereitet,
entweder vorher richtige Fundamente angelegt oder tragfähige Gehwegplatten mit Unterbau bodenbündig ausgerichtet
diese dann unter der Folie und dem Vlies mit Bautenschutzmatten
abgedeckt . sowas zB. 
auf die Folie kommt wieder Vlies ,ein paar Lagen Folienreste , Bautenschutzmatte und dann 
eine stabile Betonplatte (z.B 40*40*8cm) darauf stehen dann die Pfosten wieder auf einem Folienrest.
Die Pfosten sind mit Fußplatten versehen (ca 300*300*10)
Meine Konstruktionen waren , mangels anderer Materialien,  aus verzinktem Stahl.
Wenn man für die Ewigkeit bauen will  lässt man diese noch schön pulverbeschichten.
die Konstruktion des Steges sollte so steif ausgeführt werden und am Ufer befestigt werden , 
dass kaum Horizontalkräfte auf die Stützen und Fundamente im Teich wirken.

 

Diese Brücke steht ähnlich einem Steg auch auf Pfosten  
mit Bautenschutzmatten gepolsterten Fundamenten * Im* Teich. 


übrigens 1,20 * 2m ginge auch leicht  freitragend !  

bis dann
mfG

DAS ist ein Steg !

dagegen ist alles Kinderkram    1 1


----------



## Annett (13. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*

Hallo Karsten,

leider funzt der Link nicht mehr. 

@Yvonne
Isch abe leider auch kein Steg. 
Dafür aber einige Mitglieder.... hoffe sie melden sich mal dazu.


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*

Schade

aber was will man schon von Gottschalk erwarten.

GEZ  schon gezahlt ?

Der geht ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdxUhVyzLRM

bitte vorher Lautsprecher ganz aufdrehen !

der is neu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfS9FfTR5BM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Yvyk1 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*

Hi Karsten!
Danke für deine Beschreibung und den Tip mit den Bautenschutzmatten. Aber noch interessanter fand ich Deinen letzten Satz:  "..... ginge auch freitragend. " Hast Du auch dazu eine Beschreibung parat? 

Über den "Grand Canyon Skywalk" habe ich vor ein paar Tagen eine Sendung gesehen. Wahnsinn..... Wir Menschen kommen schon auf abgefahrene Gedanken, wenn wir satt sind und der Kühlschrank voll ist. Die Glasplatten durch die man dann nach unten schauen kann kommen übrigens aus Deutschland. Extra konstruiert für diesen Zweck. Somit würde ich mich auch trauen...... 
Viele Grüße
Yvonne


----------



## SabineM1989 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*

Wir haben vergangenes Jahr einen Steg gebaut. Mein Mann hat als Untergrund eine Kiesschüttung gemacht, einen Waschbetonplatte drauf gelegt und dann die Beine des Stegs einfach nur drauf gestellt. Die Konstruktion hat bisher gut gehalten...


----------



## Ulumulu (15. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*

Hallo,

Also ich habe mein Steg so gebaut...... 
Als erstes habe ich ein ca. 10 cm dickes Betonfundament in das Loch gegossen an der stelle wo mal die Pfeiler aufsetzen. Darauf hab ich dann ein extra dickes Vlies gelegt danach die Teichfolie drauf und dann hab ich nochmal zwei lagen Vlies draufgelegt. Dann zwei schwere Platten zur gewichtsverteilung. Darauf zwei große Betonringe (in dem Fall Blumenkübel) worinn dann die Pfeiler mit Beton vergossen wurden.

 
-------------------------------------------------

Als Pfeiler habe ich zwei einfache Rohre genommen (100er) und diese dann mit Beton gefüllt. Wichtig ist es die Pfeiler profisorisch zu fixieren damit alles gerade steht.
 
-------------------------------------------------

Nach zwei Tagen aushärtung des Betons hab ich dann den Steg fertig verschraubt und Wasser in den Teich gelassen.
 

Im ersten moment denkt man vielleicht das es eine menge Gewicht ist das da auf die Folie drückt aber wenn man die Auflagefläche berücksichtigt verteilt sich das Gewicht recht gut sodas die Folie nicht stark beansprucht wird.

Wichtig ist halt nur das die Folie und das Vlies unter der Auflagefläche keine Falten hat.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen  

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*



			
				Yvyk1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... "..... ginge auch freitragend. " Hast Du auch dazu eine Beschreibung parat? ..........




Hallo Yvonne

klar hab ich ....
das ist zwar die eleganteste aber auch eine relativ kostspielige Variante  . 


Wenn Dich aber ein möglicher Aufbau und eine Kostenschätzung für Angebote die Du Dir besser vor Ort holst interessiert , 
dann per PM oder Mail 

natürlich  McGyver  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brjuhXQXFJA&mode=related&search= 
macht das mit 
3 gebrauchten Dachlatten 
1,2m Draht 
und einer Schrankrückwand      

da wird unsereiner durch völlig überzogenes Qualitätsdenken und
solchen Unsinn wie Statik,Langlebigkeit,Sicherheit,Aussehen ..... 
ausgebremst    

schönes WE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9F2dSq72Ek


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Steg*



			
				Yvyk1 schrieb:
			
		

> ............ ginge auch freitragend...........




im Prinzip

so 

 

 



LV perposcht


----------

